# Rai ancora nella bufera. Commentatore rally "sessista".



## Toby rosso nero (9 Dicembre 2020)

Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.

Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:

"Ora farò una battuta, ho scommesso 100 euro con i miei amici che l'avrei detta: 'Donna nanak tutta Tanak'.
Dai, è una battuta simpatica, lo dico con il massimo rispetto per le donne."

La battuta però non è stata gradita dal PD e in particolare dall'ex-ministro dell'istruzione Valeria Fedeli, che ora chiede interventi disciplinari per l'intervento a suo modo di dire "sessista,diseducativo e volgare."


----------



## Swaitak (9 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
> Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.
> 
> Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:
> ...



in Rai se ne stanno facendo una malattia di sto sessismo


----------



## gabri65 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
> Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.
> 
> Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:
> ...



Effettivamente la battuta fa pena. Chi sarebbe poi 'sto Bottanak ...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
> Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.
> 
> Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:
> ...



Va beh, la Fedeli dai...
Spero non arrivi la notizia alla Cirinnà, altrimenti rischiamo di essere violentati dai suoi tweet a raffica per settimane e settimane.

P.S. la battuta fa schifo, non fa ridere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2020)

Onestamente sto tizio va mandato via per la stupidità della battuta, non per sessismo. Se fai ste battute e pensi che facciano ridere hai dei problemi seri. 

Sarebbe bello se mandassero via tutti i conduttori pirla


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
> Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.
> 
> Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:
> ...



La battuta fa pena ma vedere sessismo ovunque fa ancora più pena.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Dicembre 2020)

battuta splendida.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
> Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.
> 
> Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:
> ...



Ma qualcuno mi spiega dove sarebbe la battuta?


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2020)

Battuta stupida, ma è incredibile come ormai non esista più senso dell'umorismo.


----------



## Comic Sans (9 Dicembre 2020)

Beh, hanno ragione. È fuori luogo fare una battuta a sfondo sessuale durante un rally. È come se Caressa facesse battute sulla moglie di nkoulou che lo prende nkoulou. Dai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2020)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Beh, hanno ragione. È fuori luogo fare una battuta a sfondo sessuale durante un rally. È come se Caressa facesse battute sulla moglie di nkoulou che lo prende nkoulou. Dai...



Adani in Napoli-Milan vedendo Ibra a terra ha detto con tono da cantilena "eh qui qualche fibra si è strappata eh". Ritengo quella battuta molto più grave, tanto per dire


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ogni tentativo di fare ironia è sempre ben accetto, eccetto casi gravi tipo sui morti. Solidarietà!


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Dicembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rai ancora nella bufera per un episodio giudicato "sessista".
> Questa volta nel mirino ci finisce il telecronista Rai Sport Lorenzo Leonarduzzi, autore di una battuta durante il rally di Monza.
> 
> Leonarduzzi così si è espresso sul cognome del pilota campione uscente, Ott Tanak:
> ...



Indipendentemente dal sessismo, ma che professionalità ha questo telecronista? Ho scommesso 100 euro con gli amici...


----------



## malos (10 Dicembre 2020)

Uscita da infimo bar e neanche divertente. Io sta gente la licenzierei, li paghiamo noi per dire certe fesserie.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Se parliamo di scarsa professionalita ok, ma se il tema è il sessismo aiuto....


----------

